# Coldest temp ever...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The lowest reliably measured temperature on Earth of −89.2 °C (−128.6 °F) was measured on July 21, 1983 (although since the temperature decreases with height, it is virtually certain that lower temperatures occurred higher up towards the summit of the ice sheet). The place is known as the Southern Pole of Cold.

Thought it may warm you folks up a bit


----------

